# Lymphoma confirmed for Tucker



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, it's been confirmed. Tucker has high grade malignant lymphoma. We live in Nova Scotia and there are not any oncologists here so I don't know if I can get any more details than that. I have a copy of the report from Histovet in Ontario. Our vet called from home today to give us the news. We will talk to her on Monday to further discuss our treatment options.

I am leaning towards doxorubicin only. Tucker's quality of life is the most important thing to consider. I've read on here about dogs that have made it a couple of years and some only months.

The speed of Tucker's lymphoma is disturbing. He had his annual check up (our vet put her hands all over him) and was fine the middle of September. At the end of September we took our dream trip to Disney World. Tucker and Michaela boarded with Michaela's breeder. When my husband picked Tucker up, Joanne said he had a great time and played non-stop. He and Michaela went right to the groomers after being picked up. When my husband picked them up, our groomer pointed out that Tucker had bumps on his neck. I looked at him when he got home and his glands were swollen to the size of my fist. We took him to the vet immediately and they put him on antibiotics. Lymphoma was mentioned briefly. I remember saying to the doctor, "fate isn't that cruel" because I lost my heart kitty Tigger in June at the age of 7 years.

We went back on Thursday to see our regular vet for a re-check. She found more swollen lymph nodes. It's only been 3 weeks but it's getting hazy as to what happened next. I know we did blood work twice, took two chest xrays, put him on more antibiotics and even deworming medicine, in case he had picked up something while boarding. The biopsy was Tuesday, as I posted in my other thread, and today we got the call at home.

When I lost Tigger in June, it seemed as though I had some how jinxed him. I expected Fozzie (my 17 year old cat) would be the next to go. This was after losing Quincy, our first Springer, in June 2009. Quincy had been an epileptic since he was 1 year old. He was only 4 1/2 months shy of his 10th birthday. Tucker was healthy through all of this except for the occasional yeast infection in his ears. Now, he probably will not live as long a life as Quincy! :no: Tucker's quality of life has definitely been better but Quincy was a pretty happy fellow.

I'm sorry I started rambling on. All of that was just was acknowledgment of how unfair life is but I'm sure we all know that. If you've stayed with me this long, thank you. You people are the best support anyone could ask for. I found this site after we lost Quincy and found Michaela. I don't think I could get any better advice on anything, anywhere. THANK YOU!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll pray that Tucker is one who lives a long happy time even with this diagnosis. Please keep us posted, and give him an ear rub from the Dallas crew.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Tucker's diagnosis.

I lost my gelding Oct. 15th to colic and Copper yesterday. Almost 1 week apart to the minute. Sometimes life does seem cruel and it is so hard to live without my two favorite boys.

I hope and pray you and Tucker have some glorious time left. Please make the most of every cherished minute.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Betty! He loves ear rubs, but having a Springer, you could probably guessed that.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry. Tucker is beautiful. Now you're embarking on a journey you never asked for but are taking nonetheless. You're so right, quality of life is what counts now. Doxi is a very viable treatment. Some respond quite well and aquire complete remission right off. Also most have no side effects. Duke wasn't one of the blessed ones on either count.

We thought he was in remission when in fact he wasn't and he did have most of the side effects. Lymphoma is insidious and very fast growing. Do they think the spot in his lung is also lymphoma? It's imperative that you begin something soon if only prednisone.

Again, I'm so sorry. Many of us have been right where you are. It seems like a dream - we understand.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Micki's Mum said:


> Thanks Betty! He loves ear rubs, but having a Springer, you could probably guessed that.


Oh yes, they do love to lean into those ear rubs!!!! I was just looking at your pics and Tucker is a gorgeous boy. Tell him his cousin Cody is thinking of him.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Coppers-mom, OMG! I am so, so sorry! How incredibly heartbroken you must be and still so thoughtful to think of us. I will cherish EVERY moment we have left. Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan

I am so sorry that it is Lymphoma. It just doesnt seem fair that so many of our pups are being diagnosed with these nasty diseases when they dont do anything but love us and get our love. I wish I had some infomation for you but i havent had to deal with this but I know that Meggie'sMom has gone thru this with Meggie and she lived for several year so maybe if you pm her she might have some information for you. 
Please give him some ear scratches and kisses from me. He is such a handsome boy. I love springers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Praying for Tucker.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Tucker's diagnosis. I can empathize with the fear and sadness you are feeling right now because we received a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis on our older Golden this past January. He passed away on April 30 from complications of the cancer. 

While I am not familiar with lymphoma, we did do 5 rounds of doxorubicin for our boy's hemangiosarcoma and I can give you our experience with the drug, which, incidentally, did not cause any nausea or diarrhea side effects for our boy. Please feel free to p.m. me if I can be of any assistance. 

Tucker is in my prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Give him a big kiss for me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh shoot - I had put Micki. I'm sorry. I meant Tucker. Not quite all here.:doh:

I lived in a subdivision about 10 years ago and my next door neighbor had three springers. My bad cat would go sit on the back of their fence and taunt them unrelentingly.:uhoh: They are soooooo pretty and those three were so well behaved. That cat needed a spanking, but it wouldn't have helped.:doh:

I am heartbroken and so wish no one else would be.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Tucker is getting lots of hugs, kisses and ear rubs.  I had to leave this alone for a couple of days. Partly because it was hard to deal with and partly because one of my kittens is sick and I had to get him taken care of. It never rains but it poors. The kitten will be okay and so will Tucker.

I think we've decided to do the full protocol on Tucker. It means cashing in some RRSPs but he's worth it. It also means that I have some hope and am not walking around mourning him already. We go to the vet tonight to discuss what we're going to do. If he doesn't tolerate the drugs well than we'll try something else. Hopefully he will be one of the lucky ones and have a long remission.

Thanks to everyone for the support!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Tucker's diagnosis. Sending prayers yours and Tucker's way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I am so very sorry to hear about Tucker's lymphoma.
Please keep us posted on how he and you are doing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this about Tucker. I'm so sorry for the bad news. I will keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep positive thoughts and prayers going your way that the meds work and he will have a long and happy life. 

I can remember 25 years ago before we knew how bad it was to get a dog from a pet store before my sister and fiancee were going to get married. He came home begging to get these two springer spaniels at the pet store at the mall. I have never heard a man beg like he was doing. So we all went up to the mall to look at them. She was so scared to say no because he wanted them. So she said maybe, Well we all know that means yes to a kid or man. He went to ask how much the two brothers were and came back saying never mind. The price was sky high and as a young navy man, he couldn afford it. It was just as well. They were getting married in a week and moving to another state and then he was going out to sea. so my sister would have been left taking care of them. It worked out for the best because the next year they got a golden retriever and it brought on the whole family's love of goldens including mine. LOL


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this devastating diagnosis. My heart breaks for you.

Even though you may not have an oncologist in your area, perhaps your vet can work with an oncologist or a vet school remotely. The oncologist can provide the treatment and chemo protocols. 

I wish all the best for both you and Tucker, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Tucker starts chemo tomorrow! We're going with the Madison-Wisconsin protocol for the 19 weeks. Wondering if anyone has done the 25 week protocol? I'm going to mention it to our vet. 

Although we are not anywhere close to an oncologist, we are very fortunate that our clinic is one of the few in the Halifax, Nova Scotia area that does chemo therapy. They have 2 great success stories with chemo. Two of the dogs that they have treated have lived to old age! One is still living. I'm not pinning my hopes on that but it is encouraging.

Tucker is still symptom free, thank God!

Carol, I had to laugh when you said maybe means yes to a kid and a man.  That is so true! When my six year old, Liam, asks for something and I say "maybe" he's all excited. 

THANK YOU all again for the prayers and support! I told my vet that I've gotten great support and information from everyone here and she said that's important and great!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Tucker's diagnosis. Sending prayers that Tucker tolerates the treatment well. Hugs to you and Tucker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micki's Mum*

Micki's Mum

Glad that Tucker starts his chemo tomorrow.

YOU KNOW we will all be praying and looking for updates!

I know there are lots of people on here that know about lymphoma.

Here I did on search on here about it, see if any of these can help you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1479552


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I just read your post about Tucker. I am so sorry about his diagnosis. I think with a positive attitude and alot of prayers, Tucker will be with you for a long time. I just lost my springer Hunter in July. I still have his littermate Trapper and a new springer pup named Jack. I will be sending prayers and postive healing thoughts Tuckers way.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of the diagnosis. ((HUGS!)) I wish you and Tucker lots of success with the chemo treatments. My fingers are crossed and I look forward to an update. You are both in my thoughts!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am hoping and praying for the best possible outcome for Tucker. He will stay in my thoughts. I am wishing you the ability to stay in the present and enjoy every moment with your beautiful boy ((HUGS!))


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about the diagnosis and I hope that Tucker does well on the chemo treatments. So glad that you have a vet that has had some success with this too. Sending good thoughts and prayers to Tucker. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Checking in on you and Tucker and praying he does well with his chemo.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great news about your vet and their success. My Ollie did the Madison-Wisconsin protocol and we had great success. That was almost 10 years ago now and I'm sure it's been fine tuned to perfection. The induction phase (initial phase) is the hardest phase, so be sure to give the anti-nausea med and other supportive care to help minimize any side effects. 

If I recall correctly I think Meggie started with the Madison-Wisconsin protocol too.

Sending hugs and best wishes!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*alternative information for Lymphoma*

Hi,
My golden did pass from lymphoma . I went to a herbal vet. He would treat a dog that was getting chemo as well. 
His name is Dr Wen
allDAY - The 'Miracle' Vet
Here is a link for his appearance on the today show. 

He will do a phone consult with your vet. He simply felt it was important to boost the immune system . 
I found him to be quite wonderful in extending Candy's quality of life.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

good news he's starting today. I pray he's also one of the blessed ones to live a full life after dx and that the meds aren't too hard on him.

If he suffers any side effects be sure to post them here. Duke had all of them -you can find his thread in this cancer section. Someone can help you with them but I pray he has none. ABsolutely none.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*prayers too*

I am sendingmy prayers to all as well. It is a scarey road.. have faith ...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

How's Tucker doing today? Are his nodes smaller? How are YOU doing today?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

<sigh>

So sorry to hear about Tucker; hope the meds do the trick; hope you and he are 'ok'--our thoughts are with you and your furkid.

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Checking in on Tucker!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Really waiting on an update on Tucker.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Tucker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Praying for Tucker and you.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Prayers and positive thoughts for tucker and family


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I so sorry to hear this news. I hope he stays strong & beats all odds. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Enjoy all your days together. Hugs & cybertreats to Tucker.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Checking in on Tucker and his family!!!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm sooo sorry to be posting so late. We had some unexpected guests on the weekend (a friend in crisis) and I haven't been near the computer.

Great news, Tucker's swelling was gone, after 24 hrs!  He did great with his chemo. No signs of any side effects and is his normal self. He had vincristine last Thursday and is taking prednisone as well. Next treatment is this Thursday. Hopefully all of his treatments will go this well. If not, we'll deal with it when it happens.

THANK YOU ALL! I feel so blessed to have everyone here to talk to. I promise I'll do better at keeping everyone up-to-date. I know you worry along with me.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

That is GREAT news! Thanks for the update. Continuing to pray for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I am so very glad to read that Tucker's swelling is gone and his chemo went well.
You know I pray every night for him.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Just checking in on Tucker and you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying Tucker's improvement continues!!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that Tucker is doing better. Sending prayers for him and for you.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree !! SO glad Tucker is improving. I hope he continues !! Prayers and Blessings.. 
Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Just checking in on and praying for Tucker.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give an update on Tucker. He is doing great! He is handling the chemo well and you'd never know he is sick. He is his happy lovable self! This is week six of treatments, last week was an off week. On week 4 we added a homeopathic liver support because his numbers were slightly elevated. Our vet thinks it is probably because of the prednisone, which is almost done. I said I'd rather be proactive and protect his liver so we added the hepactic support. He doesn't mind since it is mixed in with yogurt. 

I am SOOOO glad we decided to do the chemo. I can't imagine what Christmas would be like this year if we hadn't.

Hope everyone is doing great and THANK YOU again for all of your prayers!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm doing better now that I read your good news.
I'll keep you and tucker in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micki's Mum*

Micki's Mum

I am doing the happy dance for Tucker and you!!
PLEASE KEEP us posted and we are all praying!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

((( Hugs ))) for all of you. I am so very sorry. Prayers for peace and happiness for Tucker for all the rest of his time with you.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is great news!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for the positive update! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas season together! Keep up the good work Tucker!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you. Make every moment matter and every matter momentous. My Cracker had cancer and we know that the time we had with her was extra special indeed. Big love to Tucker.,


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give quick update on Tucker. He's doing GREAT! I think even our vet is surprised at how great he is doing. I need to post the furkids pictures with Santa on here soon. 

It's going to be a much happier Christmas than it would have been if we had decided not to treat. Thank you again for all of your kind words, thoughts and prayers!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so glad your boy is doing so well. Santa came early it seems.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful! So happy for you and Tucker!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very happy that Tucker is doing well! He's lucky to have such a great owner!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful News!!! This is the best Christmas gift you can get.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

So happy that Tucker is responding so well to the treatment! Linc and I are praying for continued success and a loooonnnnnggggg remission for him! <3


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

Wishing you and Tucker a wonderful Christmas! x


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm just reading this now Micki's Mum. I'm so sorry to hear of Tucker's diagnosis. Glad the treatments have been going well (knock on wood). :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Praying for Tucker and for you every night.
Hoping you have a wonderful and blessed Christmas!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Positive thoughts and prayers for You and Tucker !!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Done!*

Tucker's last treatment is today!!!! :artydude:artydude:artydude

I'll pick him up in the next hour. He's doing great, plays with Michaela after each appointment. :crossfing Hopefully it will be a long time before he has to go back. 3 dogs from our clinic lived into old age without the lymphoma returning.

Also, we've decided to add a new Springer puppy to our crew at the end of May. Michaela needs someone to keep up with her. 

Take care everyone!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful news!!

Wishing Tucker a forever remission!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are very blessed. There is so much work to do so they all can recover. We have lost too many of our beloved goldens to horrendous cancer.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so happy that your Tucker is doing well and beating this horrible Cancer. Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Tucker is doing well and is finished with his chemo.:

congrats on the new puppy to be too. A baby springer will keep you all on your toes.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful news. I hope Tucker lives to be a very very old man. AND... a springer puppy... be still my heart. My baby boy springer turned 6 just a few days ago. Please keep us all posted with lots of pics. And give Tucker a sweet kiss and ear rub from me.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Glad Tucker is doing well. First time I've seen this thread. I went thru chemo for lymphoma with one of mine last year. Best of luck to you for his continued wellness!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. So happy for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Way to go, Tucker! You keep Mom dancing for joy!

arty2:arty::jamming:arty:arty2:


----------



## MARYOWNEROFJAKE (Mar 8, 2011)

My dog passed away from Lymphoma March 3rd
he was only 5 years old
I am so saddened by it, he was my best friend.
He was starting to suffer so i had him put down
breathing and pain issues some
small intestines and later his lungs had growths it seemed by the vet
cause of his trouble breathing
Is there any way to avoid this again in a dog>?
How to pick out a good healthy puppy 5 generations back.
So sorry about your dog
Mary~


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so happy Tucker's doing so well! Keep it up Tucker!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So good to hear some news - and long may it last, and congratulations on your springer pup, my dad's got one and she is one smart dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

*Micki's Mum*
I am so glad that Tucker's treatments are over and he is doing well. It is WONDERFUL to read some good news on here.

*MaryownerofJake*I am SO VERY sorry for your loss of your boy at such a young age.
to answer your question, I don't personally think there is any way to insure that you dog will not get cancer. My hubby and I have had 3 Samoyeds, Male and Female, and two of them died from cancer.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We are sooooo happy that Tucker has done so well! I hope it is a forever remisssion too.:crossfing Our clinic gave him a cake shaped like a bone and a dog tag that says "I am a cancer survivor". I'll post pictures when I get a chance. Our clinic has been wonderful through all of this!

Mary, I am so sorry you lost your furbaby at only 5 years of age. You did the kind and loving thing by not making him suffer. From the little research I've done, lymphoma's not hereditary although some breeds tend to be more prone to cancer. But, Springers are not known to be prone to cancer and yet Tucker, my Springer, had it. Again, so sorry for your loss.

I cannot possibly thank all of you enough. I don't know how I would have gotten through this without all of your wonderful support. Golden owners are a SPECIAL breed!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Remission is over.  I've started a new post. Thank you for all your support and prayers in the past. You guys got us through the first set of treatments and I know you'll be there again.


----------



## Bella's Love (Aug 28, 2011)

My sweet Bella was just diagnosed with lymphoma. She had her first chemo shot yesterday and started prednisone today. We are so very, very, sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Bella*

Tucker: I am so very sorry to hear that Tucker's remission is over.
Bella: I AM so very sorry that Bella has lymphoma!


----------

